# First Detail Mini JCW



## Raceno7 (May 2, 2011)

This was my first detail so please be gentle. First of all i need to introduce myself. I'm Matt and i've been lurking around for a while now, learning and building a healthy stock of products. Over the last 12 months i've taken part in a couple of detailing courses and practising the art at home.

My first detail was carried out on my mums car. The car in question is a 2008 Mini John Cooper Works, which hasn't experienced too much in the way love in it's life.

I've been dying to get my teeth stuck in to this car since she bought it 18 months ago but couldn't because my garage wasn't finished.

You must excuse the photos as i didn't keep a good record of all the stages. That will be me getting to carried away and showing my inexperience 

A few before shots


































Not too bad or so i thought

First of all i started with the wheels but stupidly took no piccy's of this stage (sorry) Next i snow foamed the whole car, my choice was Meg's Hyper Wash. Before washing the car with the 2BM.


















Then i rinsed the car off


















Next step i took was to apply Wolfs Deironizer to the entire car and after 10 minutes almost the whole car turned purple :doublesho


































Quite alot of fall out then  Rinsed the car again before applying Tardis, however not to much tar to be found.










I then clayed the car before snow foaming again to remove any trace of the Tardis and Deironizer.
Once dried i was left with nice clean/smooth paintwork :thumb:


















Then i took the Mini inside to tape up the plastics etc


























Before i got the DA out i gave the interior a good spruce up.


































During the wash stage i gave the the engine bay a good wash with Meg's Super Degreaser and then finished off with 303 Protectant :thumb:

Before


























After


























Now i have only got the finished shots as i got so carried away during the polishing stages (Epic Fail).
As far as the polishing stages go I started with Menzerna power finish on a CG hexlogic orange pad, before finishing down with Menzerma final finish on a hexlogic black pad. Both Menzerna products are from the older range.
Then i sprayed all the panels with Eraser to remove any unwanted oils etc left behind by the polish. After that i applied 2 coats of Wolf's body wrap with a cotton pad :thumb:


































































































Thanks for taking the time to look :thumb:


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

That's a nice MINI and a cracking first detail. Well done. 

What did you use on the exhaust tips and also on the tyres?


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks great. Well done. What did you use on the black plastic ?


----------



## Machine_Valet (Apr 1, 2012)

Fantastic job mate, Lovely Mini aswell, Wish I had a garage like that, I'd be in there all day lol


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Cracking first post mate. uve got yourself off to a running start there !


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great work, cracking car :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic job mate, well done and really brought the red back to life!


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

great job! a stage 1 JCW!


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Great outcome!


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Great job.  Chilli Red always seems to respond well to a polish as does my OH's Mini.

I think the steering wheel may be on upside down though.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I really like that a lot


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Cracking car, awesome garage by the looks of it and a ehrle hot pressure washer! seems like your doing it right matey.


----------



## Raceno7 (May 2, 2011)

123stevevw said:


> That's a nice MINI and a cracking first detail. Well done.
> 
> What did you use on the exhaust tips and also on the tyres?


Oh yes, sorry. I used Auto Finesse mercury metal polish (excellent product) for the exhaust tips and Meg's high gloss tyre gel :thumb:



nicks16v said:


> Looks great. Well done. What did you use on the black plastic ?


For the black trim i used Wolf's trim coat applied with a cotton pad 



Machine_Valet said:


> Fantastic job mate, Lovely Mini aswell, Wish I had a garage like that, I'd be in there all day lol


Thanks matey, i try to be in there as much as poss :buffer:

Thanks guys for all your kind comments, mean's alot :thumb:


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks the part nice work, engine bay look like new


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome effort there - looks like new!


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Lovely little car!! Looking great


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice work there buddy, looking good :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks great what polish combo did you use, great pics


----------



## deanbrooker (Apr 4, 2012)

Great work mate hope my first detail turns out like yours the engine bay looks great


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice work,looks very nice


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## Dblebill (Apr 21, 2011)

Lovely looking car and thanks to your hard work, it looks fantastic. I bet your Mum loves you big time after that :thumb:


----------



## jb93 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice Bini, cracking job well done :thumb:


----------



## Raceno7 (May 2, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Looks great what polish combo did you use, great pics


Thanks matey  I started with Menzerna power finish on a CG hexlogic orange pad, before finishing down with Menzerma final finish on a hexlogic black pad. Both Menzerna products are from the older range.
Then i sprayed all the panels with Eraser to remove any unwanted oils etc left behind by the polish. After that i applied 2 coats of Wolf's body wrap with a cotton pad :thumb:



Dblebill said:


> Lovely looking car and thanks to your hard work, it looks fantastic. I bet your Mum loves you big time after that :thumb:


Put it this way, i'm right back in the circle of trust


----------



## Dblebill (Apr 21, 2011)

Good boy, enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## twink (Mar 31, 2012)

cracking job mate


----------



## azzb (Mar 25, 2012)

Tidy job mate!


----------



## Peach2k9 (Dec 30, 2011)

Just come across this now, having an r56 myself, this has had some £££'s spent on it.

Great work on a stunning car :thumb:


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Stunning car and top work fella!! nice write up too!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Amazing. Well-done looks brand new!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Great job and a lovely car!


----------



## K82R (Feb 2, 2012)

Looks really good, love the contrasting bonnet scoop and a cracking garage.

Is it a Cooper S with the two JCW's packages (kits) - Power / Styling - Just noticed from the brakes and wheels.


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Brilliant job mate! Nice red paint and contrasting carbon fiber bits and bobs :thumb:

Just curious did you use a DA or Rotary polisher mate?

Chris


----------



## hedwig (May 22, 2011)

Looks fantastic - great finish and a lovely car with lots of nice JCW bits and pieces! I have carbon envy! :thumb:


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks brilliant mate,

I used to be a Sales Exec for a MINI Franchised Dealer and this looks better than some of the brand new cars that I handed over for some customers!

Amazed at the IronX, must get some of that for my 3 series


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

This thread has really impressed me, your mini looks perfect, great transformation on the whole car, I really like the wheels and the red paint, nice write-up and pictures, thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## Grabbing hands (May 5, 2012)

nice car mate and the job you have done considering your experience is 1st class :thumb:


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

How long did it take you from start to finish, looks great! loads of swirls removed!


----------



## Dtfrith (May 22, 2010)

Very nice, I wish my first was that good!


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Amazing job mate, she's looking a beaut!


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

Great job done! And a really nice MINI too


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

excellent work and great attention to detail! 
turned out well, mini is class!!


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Just what I want for the wife, a Red JCW! Great job!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Fantastic results! I have major garage envy though..... If there is such a thing! Top effort pal, keep them coming.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Fantastic job Raceno7, the shot of the lower rear with the exhausts and the gravel reflection is excellent at showing the quality of the work you've done. Well done:thumb::buffer::thumb:

Cheers for sharing
Ben


----------

